# Uploading Pics to DW



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi what sites are best for uploading and sharing pics to add to DW site any tips currently on imac uploaded from my canon e350d , best and easiest to get quality pics uploaded and tips on sizes etc, thanks again Derek


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I think most people use photobucket mate


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yes photobucket Derek, i just sighed up to it today and posted my first pic in the competition section...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Upload them to photobucket and then copy the URL. Click the insert image icon on here and then paste the URL.

For size I think mine are usually 800 x 600 or 840 x 640.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Also u can get the photobucket app for smartphones which is also very handy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Upload them to photobucket and then copy the URL. Click the insert image icon on here and then paste the URL.
> 
> For size I think mine are usually 800 x 600 or 840 x 640.


Thats strange in the thread i did not see your bit about the size untill i hit quote do you resize in photobucket? thanks derek


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thats strange in the thread i did not see your bit about the size untill i hit quote do you resize in photobucket? thanks derek


I have an "action" set up on photoshop to resize my images.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is the standard option ok and do you get limited storage for free?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Download faststone photo resizer Derek, that way you can bulk resize images into a new folder then upload them to photobucket


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Is the standard option ok and do you get limited storage for free?


You can upload as many pics as you want for free. You get 10GB per month free bandwidth.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Right got photo bucket done and also downloading a converter for imac for image size converter to upload to photo bucket but still can't get the pics uploaded when i select the pic in photobucket and right click to get url info to paste into upload box but will not upload could it be smaller i need as resized to 620 by 413?

http://http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w412/derekh929/DW/055cab2d.jpg


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

It didn't work for me either however i managed another way but cant remember how i done it... Try right clicking to get url then paste directly into the reply box without using the "insert image".

I resized mine on photobucket and it was 800 by 600


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ive just done it that way and its worked :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You don't need to right click the photo mate. There should be 4 boxes under each image when you hover over them or if you click the image they're on the right. One of the boxes says "Direct Link", that's the code you need to copy and paste on here.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> You don't need to right click the photo mate. There should be 4 boxes under each image when you hover over them or if you click the image they're on the right. One of the boxes says "Direct Link", that's the code you need to copy and paste on here.


Do you also need to set to public as tried it on thread just know and does not show it probably Apple compatibilityi will try a new thread


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got it fixed thanks to all above for the help


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That's it up mate :thumb:

And no you can set the album to private if you wish.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its much quicker when you see those 4 boxes on photobucket to just click the one with the [ img] tags around it, and paste it here.. you don't need to click the insert image tag or anything..

the [ img] tags will sort all that out


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks to Craig as well that seems much quicker on my machine know i have above 4 details to load up when have time LOL


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ive noticed that when you post pics they fit perfectly into the text box, what size are you doing it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Ive noticed that when you post pics they fit perfectly into the text box, what size are you doing it?


800 by 600 :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

For some reason i thought my pic went over the text box but ive just checked again and its not thats why i asked but its ok. :thumb:


----------

